# Is your Natural Balance Duck like this?



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

We bought the Natural Balance Venison, and they didnt like it too much even though they ate it. So yesterday when we were at the store we bought some potato and duck (the natural balance) and when we brought it home they seemed to like it BUT they couldnt chew it bc it was so hard. The consistency looks a little different than the venison and when I tried to break it there was no way it was happening (enough though with the venison and other foods I am easily able to). So, the outcome is that they were barely able to chew it. Is your natural balance duck as hard as ours? It smells pretty good though...


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola has been on nb potatoe and duck for the last few weeks- she LOVES it! it takes her about 30 seconds to eat 1/3 c of it!!! she has no problem chewing the kibble- in fact, i watched her and she eats about 4 peices or so at a time! its so cute to hear her crunch them. they seem very thin and easy to eat to me. maybe you could put them in a bag and smush them up a bit for your babies if they're having trouble...or try some smaller kibble like solid gold wee bits (those are really tiny). good luck!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Adult Bella liked it the first day but puppy Krista could not bite through it without us breaking it for her. By the second day neither would touch the Natural Balance Duck and Potato. After a couple weeks of trying to get them to eat it ...it now sits in the pantry with all my other experiments of top of the line foods





















They are back on the one they will both eat....Eukanuba.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I feed the girls Natural Balance chicken, duck and lamb(the one in the dark blue bag) and they love it.
I just recently switched Daezie to the reduce calorie formula and she likes it too. both foods smell fine to me.
I have not try to brake it myself but the girls don't seem to have problems chewing it


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I just put Chulita on NB Duck and Potato last week. She went right in, picked out the NB and chewed them down. LOL She didn't seem to have a problem chewing them. I think a good idea is to put them in a bag first and smash them a little bit to make even smaller pieces as someone suggest. Or maybe sprinkle a tiny bit of water on it to soften them out a bit???


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo eats mostly NB reduced calorie,but I just bought a bag of the NB Duck & Potato yesterday & he ate it this morning without any problems & seemed to enjoy it.I didn't see any difference except the NB Duck is a darker color.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda has been eating NB for months now, she use to like duck and potato but recently she won't eat it, so we through it away, she likes the reduced calorie that we feed Muffy. You know when we were in Yuma we bought the duck and potato, I thought it seemed old, maybe you got a old bag.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I feed NB venison. It is hard, but they seem to like crunching it - even little Bebe, my tiny yorkie with
very few teeth.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Yeah they have the venison and its fine. They have strong teeth and are able to chew through every other food, bullysticks, etc. but this duck is much harder than the venison or anything else I have seen. Im so torn right now with foods, I think Ill exchange it to see if its me or the food


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

Tub is a lazy chewer so he wouldn't touch his natural balance duck if I don't break it up for him. What I do is put some of his food in a bowl, poor hot water over and make sure the water touch all of the kibble and then drain out the kibble, and microwave it for 10 secs, after ward it should be soft enough to eat/ to break into pieces for him to eat.


----------

